# Zaino'd VW Caddy - CleanYourCar



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

It's been a while since I've done a write up as there just doesn't seem enough hours in the day and I really miss detailing as many cars as I used to. (It's also taken me 2 weeks to post this )

Anyway I've been hankering after a van for ages and this little beauty popped up local to me, and even though it was expensive for a second hand van I'm really pleased with it. It's a 1.9 tdi Volkswagen caddy in Off Road Grey with all the trimmings.

The original owner had basically ticked the options list when it was new, so it has mettalic paint, alloys, (did have roof rack), DVD Sat Nav, Leather, Air-con, cruise control, comfort pack, visibility pack, electric pack etc etc.. eight thousand pounds worth of extras all in!

I guess the only downside is I did notice though the front wings and bumper had been repainted, although it was done very well so this didn't really bother me.

Anyway onto the detail....my new van.



















This detail wasn't about the details as such, but about getting the paintwork 95% corrected and to get some Zaino on. I will definately re-visit it at a later date to clear that other 5% when I've more time and spend some time on the interior.

From a far and something I didn't pick up that well when I was view, no doubt due to them using a filler heavy polish was that all over where the previous company had their signwriting vinyls the areas surrounding had faded quite badly. It had obviously been through a good few mechanical car wahes and did look greyer than it should.

It didn't show up to well on camera, but you can see the fading here. You can tell they were heating engineers!










First job, the wheels.

These were cleaned using an assortment of brushes, the EZ-Detail brush and Bilberry wheel cleaner.





































I intend to remove the wheels when time allows as the calipers are quite rusty looking so I'd like to paint these and there are a few too many old wheel weight stickers on the inside of the wheels for my liking.

Next up we foamed the exterior using Valet Pro's PH Neutral Snow Foam which I think is fantastic and our new HD Snow Foam Lance. I was playing around with dilution ratios, so I know it's a bit too thick  This stuff seems so much more wax friendly than the regular snow foam, cleans as well, smells nice and foams better.

Going on a wee bit thick!



















This was then left to dwell for 5 minutes before being pressure washed off.

As I wanted to use Zaino from start to finish, next up the exterior was washe using Zaino Z7 Shampoo in a fantastic Zaino bucket.




























We then just about made room in the unit and moved it inside to be clayed using our own Yellow polyclay with Sonus Glyde as the lube. There was suprisingly considering the amount of harsh car washing it had obviously suffered a fair bit of contamination.



















I then taped off a small section to find out what pads and polishes worked best. The paint was not suprisingly very very hard . Menzerna PO106FA and Intensive polish were clearing the lighter stuff but it was taking it's time.



















I eventually plumped for a old style Green Lake Country Heavy polishing pad on the rotary using Intensive Polish PO85RD 3.02 and a splash of Poer Gloss. This was then refined with Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD on a Lake Country CCS Blue.



















There were some really deep random scratches especially round the handles and I didn't have time to fully correct these, but most was removed.



















And some more correction...




























Once I was happy with the level of correction in the time I had, the weather had also improved quite a bit. So I rolled her outside and started to apply the Zaino.

First up was Zaino - ZAIO to remove all polish residue, and leave a nice base coat ready for ZFX'd Z2.










All ready looking miles better...










Then I cracked open the Z2 and the ZFX, mixing a couple of drops to one ounce of polish. (This was enough to do the whole van 3 times in total.)










Whilst each layer was curing I did the other bits like giving the chrome bars a quick once over with NXT metal polish, glass with Carlack Glass Sealing kit and dressed the tyres using Zaino Z16 which is absolutely fantastic. For factory looking tyres this blows things like Swissvax Pneu out of the water. It even worked really nicely on all the exterior plastics.










By now, I'd done two coats of ZFX'd Z2 using Z6 Detailing spray as a wipe down between coats.










I then gave the whole car a final wipedown with Z8 :argie: leaving a really slick finish. I was so please with how the van was looking, it had totally come alive to how flat the grey looked before.

I really do believe the final pictures don't fully do it justice, I'm sure the Zaino changed the colour of my paint!





































These were taken when I got home:




























This one was taken the day after when back at work.










Next up the Interior detail!

Cheers Tim


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very nice tim, it looks great


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Superb Tim - about time you posted a detail :thumb:

That's one spot on Caddy, brilliant colour, nice option list and VeeeDub!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice work Tim............:thumb::thumb:

You must have a ball when detailing motors as you literally have a shop full of products to choose from........:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho Stunning Tim

love the reflection shots


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice detail and nice van as well! 4th pic down freaked me a little, was looking for an arm that wasnt there! lol.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Liking that van a lot, nice detail Tim.:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

panama said:


> nice detail and nice van as well! 4th pic down freaked me a little, was looking for an arm that wasnt there! lol.


:lol::lol: It must be the new EZ brush, Now cleans the wheel for you!!


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

yah 4th pic freaked me out :doublesho

great work there and some quality reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work there Tim - I really want a couple of buckets now 

You liking Zaino then? You going to get it on your Fiat?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work Tim, your new van looks excellent :thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice one Tim:thumb:

Who's the 'Caddy' now Robbie:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

job well done there tim.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very very nice detail there Tim 

Superb reflections with the Zaino, can't wait for part 2.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking very slick


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

That is very nice :thumb:
I have 3 coats of Z2 on my 57 plate ****** gray Transit


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Quality detail, your new van looking really smart :thumb:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

that is one hell of a good looking van tim, wish i had seen this post before yesterdays zaino order, i would have liked to try the Z16


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Awesome finish, glassy and slick! 

:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - that looks amazing Tim 

cracking looking van as well :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

looks like a top job chap:thumb:

...nice to see one of your writeups too


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work there Tim :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks really nice Tim, nice wet look finish too.


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow I knew I made the right choice !!

I've just ordered the same but the new Caddy Maxi Life hence my Avatar. Been told it will be 15th of Sept at the earliest. The dealer says that the UK wil only get 500 and they've sold their allocation in just 4 months.

Forgot to say nice van


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

The van is looking awesome now Tim!:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing reflections!!
Well done Tim..! :thumb:


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

very very nice van tim, likeing it alot  good work too:thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice Tim very nice :thumb:


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice new ride Tim  will no doubt see it in the flesh soon I need some goodies!!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work there tim bring on the interior :thumb:


----------



## BretFraz (May 16, 2007)

Great job and pics. You should send them to Sal, esp the reflection shots. We don't have VW vans like that in the States, it would be great to show off something different yet still showing that Zaino shine.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Nice one Tim:thumb:
> 
> Who's the 'Caddy' now Robbie:lol:


I am still the caddy round here :lol:

Van looks great Tim. :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Lovely van Tim. Great Detail too.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Nice detail and van Tim :thumb:

Darren


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice van Tim, makes me want one 

Cracking colour and options list!

Surely if you were going Zaino all the way you'd have had the Z18 out?

(I know i shouldn't refer to you as Shirley in public)


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I am starting to really like my van 



Epoch said:


> Surely if you were going Zaino all the way you'd have had the Z18 out?
> 
> (I know i shouldn't refer to you as Shirley in public)


You can call me Shirley anytime :argie:...and yes I should have gone with the Z18 but I have so much clay open I couldn't justify cracking that open as well.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

tim that looks stunniong matey, and a van I would say would suit me perfectly with that list of options, just needs to be black, oh well!

Stunning, great reflections.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

The results look well good there Tim, im gonna have to try the Z i think


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Ive seen the van and it looked fantastic.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

amazing work tim:thumb: van looks miles better than before


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

really nice van, rock sliders really set it off


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks agin guys, I'm really pleased with teh Zaino both as a re-seller and an enthusiast. I'm so pleased with the finish and how water repellant it is. I intend to leave it now and (try not to) top it up so I can test durabilty over the next few months.



Finerdetails said:


> tim that looks stunniong matey, and a van I would say would suit me perfectly with that list of options, just needs to be black, oh well!
> 
> Stunning, great reflections.


Yeah I definately wanted a black one as well but they never come up with options like this one has. Theres one knocking around here in black, with a white roof and middle section of the bonnet, lowered and it really does look good. It was that that made me want a caddy.


----------



## superted (Jun 24, 2008)

great results mate, great reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

My Neighbour has one that colour, its a 57plate & i dont think its ever been washed to date.

The Z8 really does add to it doesnt it, & the Z16 is awesome in my opinion :thumb:



Whats happened to the Audi ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks superb Tim, very nice colour and the colour is alive underneath the Zaino! :thumb:


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Thats gotta be the nicest looking van in Huddersfield. Zaino looks good :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome results Tim!

Loving the reflections


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

absolutley stunning tim!:argie:
(by the way, recieved my order from you today, nicley packaged and quick as normal thanks.:thumb


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice looking van there Tim 

Robbie take note, thats what caddy should look like :lol:


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

looks good Tim.

was that at your new premises?


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Great work as always Tim:thumb:


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Zaino looking very good. My kit is in the garage awaiting the rain to stop


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

excellent work tim!!


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome looking van. Wish we could get them here in Canada. Nice correction work!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice van and a lovely colour. How many options!!!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic Tim, fantastic


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks once again for the replies :thumb:



Dave^ said:


> looks good Tim.
> 
> was that at your new premises?


No not yet, we are still waiting to move. The extra cost of a bigger unit is also scaring me, it's too late now as we've commited to moving but I'm not rushing


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

Good luck with the move, i'm sure you'll be fine!!









i hope you intend to sell 'over the counter', and open saturday mornings!!! lol


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

Tim get a tuning box on the thing, you will be amazed at the difference ours goes like a rocket and better fuel consumption!!!!!!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave^ said:


> i hope you intend to sell 'over the counter', and open saturday mornings!!! lol


Now that would be good:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Now that would be good:thumb:


yeah, go on tim you know it makes sense!:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

great work there


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Very nice looking van there Tim
> 
> Robbie take note, thats what caddy should look like :lol:


:wall: WRONG it needs 19s :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

got any shots of the interior yet? if you want to sell by any chance give me a bell...


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> You must have a ball when detailing motors as you literally have a shop full of products to choose from........:thumb:


i know i would love to have that.great job lovely vans these.great reflections


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

very well done! Love the way those tires look! I guess I really need to give Z16 a try!


----------



## Tigrances (Sep 17, 2008)

nice detail indeed. :thumb:

cant wait to get some of thos reflections on my car :buffer:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, probably the highest spec van in the country, getting tempted by this zaino stuff now


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

That is one nice looking van.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey Tim bout time you got back on here!
When are you due to move units? I could do with using your fascilities....


----------



## Quatty (Apr 21, 2008)

A very nice van and a cracking detail:thumb:Andy


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Great job there Tim, that Caddy looks like brand new :thumb:

Loving the Zaino, (ordered from you by the way, Stuart in Guernsey here!) great product. Good to see you use what you sell!


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks fantastic. Well done Tim


----------

